# PT EOS or EOS Tactical



## WuffRuff (Jun 6, 2009)

Deciding between the two of these.
Besides the coloured filters, are there any other differences between these two? 
From the website, it seems the beam of Tactical is narrower... not sure if this is true though. 
I prefer a wider beam for trekking. 
Would like the red for night forest trekking, looking for wild animals. Not sure if the red is really essential though.

Anyone compared these two headlamps before?

On another note, does anyone know if the ebay seller, LED SECURITY SOLUTIONS, is reliable? 
I don't want to order a 50L and get the old 25L. 

Thanks lots! * 
*


----------



## DM51 (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, WuffRuff.

You posted this twice, so I have deleted the duplicate copy. This announcement explains why your posts did not appear immediately.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome. A fellow member reported a couple of problems with inaccurate description. Your better off getting one from lighthound.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome. A fellow member reported a couple of problems with inaccurate description. Your better off getting one from lighthound.



ditto on both the welcome and suggested source. to Lighthound.com you can also add BrightGuy.com. purchase nearly all of my HLs from BrightGuy.com, and many, many orders from Lighthound.com too for other items - never any problem with either source. IMO, both sources worthy of your patronage.

some months back, was able to order both the new EOSR (4-mode, 50lm) and the EOS II (2-mode, 50lm) HLs from BrightGuy.com. webpages were specifically for the new models (still had older 25lm webpages for ordering those). definitely received the new ones. no problems.


----------



## WuffRuff (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for your recommendations.
Any comments about the beam?
I'd like to know if the beams are the same of if one has a wider spread than the other.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Wuff,

from what I understand, PT has upgraded all of their EOS models to the frosted optic so the beam should be exactly like in Woods Walkers review of the EOS with possible tint variations. The main differences in the EOS+EOS Tactical are the filters, and most importantly, the EOS Tactical comes on in low mode first as opposed to the EOS coming on in high mode first, I prefer the Tactical for it's low mode start.

PT's website lists the tactical beam as a spot type of beam and the EOS is described as a Flood/Spot but PT isn't known for their percision on their website and since I was told in an email that the optics are all frosted, I can only imagine that they are the same unless they are using a differing degree angle optic in various models. Should you have any doubts, please don't hesitate to call or email PT and let us know what you find out. They also list the tactical as 45 lumens and the EOS as 50 Lumens and I don't know if this true but I doubt that it is and even if it were the case, I doubt that you would notice too much if any difference in the headlamps.

Bright Guy states up front the model that you are getting and I believe that Lighthound does as well so stick with reputable sellers and you will have few if any problems.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 16, 2009)

does anyone own the EOS Tactical? I'm very experienced with the original EOS and i'm interested in how close it is to the original EOS's internals...

From my experience... put all the frost on an optic you want... you'll never make a beam better than a good diffused reflector... 

Can't understand why but a lot of manufactures make headlamps for spot... my experience when using headlamps to walk around uneven ground like in a forest is that the widest and brightest beam pattern works the best... leave throw (spot) to the flashlight, but thats me...

I'm curious if the EOS tactical could except the same IMS 17mm (styled) reflectors the original EOS could... Anyone confirm / deny? Thanks!


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a couple tacticals before and was trying to mod them.

I don't have the measurements on me (they are in a thread somewhere!) but the optic is quite a bit shorter than the stock one and no reasonably priced reflector could be found (an IMS17 is way too long).


The Tactical is slightly diffferent internally (circuitwise) and no longer has the thermal diode attached to the led star.

I never ended up keeping them so can't comment too much further.


EDIT: also the tactical starts on low first, and I think the strobe was slightly different.
If the beam is narrower, it's because the extended housing blocks the edges of the lense, not because of a more focused optic. I was not impressed.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for the info... i was afraid of a shorter optic (hense, no reflector would work)... crap.... :-(


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 20, 2010)

WuffRuff said:


> Deciding between the two of these.
> Besides the coloured filters, are there any other differences between these two?
> From the website, it seems the beam of Tactical is narrower... not sure if this is true though.
> I prefer a wider beam for trekking.
> ...



I hope LED SECURITY SOLUTIONS is reliable, I just ordered an EOS fron them! However, in the title they said it was the 50 lumen one and they even showed the packaging which had 50 lumens written on it, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 21, 2010)

Edit: Rereading the thread answered my question...

Gunga, why were you unimpressed? What were the measurements that a reflector would not work?


----------



## DeNomad (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm also curious to hear some more about the PT EOS vs PT EOS Tactical.

I'm in the market for a *good waterproof* general use light (camping, climbing, maybe intro caving) for under $60 and PT seems to be my only option that I've found so far on candle power.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 9, 2010)

Check out some of my posts in this thread.

Long of the short: Haven't used the EOS-T much- just one run- but its got a great beam though low is a bit bright. Not so impressed by the bracket/hinge but so far its been stable, wouldn't be suprised if it broke at some point, though I doubt the lamp itself will have durability issues.

Oh, and mine came with a SSC P4 of some variety in it!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 17, 2010)

So since the EOS Tactical has only 2 modes, which modes are included high & medium or high & low? I like low first and I would like the same runtime as my 4 Mode 50 lumen EOS.


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 17, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> So since the EOS Tactical has only 2 modes, which modes are included high & medium or high & low? I like low first and I would like the same runtime as my 4 Mode 50 lumen EOS.


EOS Tactical has four modes just like the standard EOS, whereas the EOS Work Light is strictly a two mode Hazardous Location Rated HL. The EOS Tactical does come on in low mode first and I prefer this to the standard because I can save some night vision, battery power, and the fuss of ramping down to get a lower level. As for how the high and low correlate with the standard EOS, I can't say because I have no direct experience with the work model.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 17, 2010)

So there is a 2 mode work model, 4 mode standard EOS, AND a 4 mode tactical EOS? Where does the EOS II fit into this grouping? BTW, never heard of an EOS Work light are you referring to the EOS II by chance?


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> So there is a 2 mode work model, 4 mode standard EOS, AND a 4 mode tactical EOS? Where does the EOS II fit into this grouping? BTW, never heard of an EOS Work light are you referring to the EOS II by chance?



Yeah, it's called the EOS II. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211817

That's a review of the EOS and EOS II.


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, the eBay seller LED Security Solutions IS reliable, I got my EOS 50 lumens from them recently (ordered on 14 January).

The EOS Tactical and the EOS have the same sized beams (medium) and the EOS II (2 mode) has a wider beam (wide). The EOS Tactical is 45 lumens while the EOS is 70 lumens and the EOS II is 50 lumens. (All this info is from PT's website - not sure if it is accurate).

Princeton Tec recently made the EOS 70 lumens - this isn't out in stores yet (should be a couple more weeks). Right now the EOS is 50 lumens.

The EOS beam, while PT's website says medium, is very good for trekking, as many CPFers have mentioned.

Hope this helps. :twothumbs


----------

